# Semi-permanent, washout dye?



## glamadelic (May 15, 2008)

I was wondering... what's a good brand for me to try? Right now my hair is a dark brown and I want to try going black, but I want to use a non-permanent color first just in case I don't like it. I know feria used to have a wash out kind, but I don't know if they still make it.


----------



## Arielle123 (May 15, 2008)

Clairol natural instincts is a great semi-permanent dye (washes out in about 28 shampoos). The only thing about it is that if you use a shade that's darker than what's meant for your natural shade it can take longer to wash out. That happened to me, but the color is great!


----------



## KatJ (May 15, 2008)

Clairol Professional - Beautiful Collection - Beautiful Collection Semi-Permanent Haircolor

this stuff is awesome


----------



## monniej (May 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Arielle123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Clairol natural instincts is a great semi-permanent dye (washes out in about 28 shampoos). The only thing about it is that if you use a shade that's darker than what's meant for your natural shade it can take longer to wash out. That happened to me, but the color is great! this is the one i use also.


----------



## pinksugar (May 15, 2008)

I really like wella soft colors - they have honey in their conditioner and it makes your hair super soft and shiny.

Here is a link so you can see what the product looks like:

Wella - Procter &amp; Gamble - Home Pharmacy Australia

the colour lasts quite a while and didn't fade out in a really awful obvious way. It is the brand I will go back to now that I've tried others


----------



## glamadelic (May 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I really like wella soft colors - they have honey in their conditioner and it makes your hair super soft and shiny.
Here is a link so you can see what the product looks like:

Wella - Procter &amp; Gamble - Home Pharmacy Australia

the colour lasts quite a while and didn't fade out in a really awful obvious way. It is the brand I will go back to now that I've tried others

thanks! where can i get this brand?


----------



## **ErinBear** (May 19, 2008)

NOOOOOO! Be careful! I have seen so many clients who did a semi-perm black on their hair and it is soooo hard to remove. So be sure you want to be black for a while before pulling the trigger!


----------



## Killah Kitty (May 26, 2008)

Yea I agree, even if you don't use a permanant color black is very hard to remove from hair, so be sure.

Ive used Loreal color pulse mousse hairdye before, the one that says it will fade away in a month. I never tried the black, but I used their most vibrant red on the underneath darker half of my hair, and it showed up great, and lasted beautifully, and it faded very nice too, not orange, but more or less it turned into auburn, I appreciated that a lot lol.


----------

